# Think Tank > History >  Pub Signs - The Original 'Star Spangled Banners'

## Prince Arthur

Pub Signs  the Original Star Spangled Banners

Star Inn Alfriston by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

  The Star Inn  Alfriston. Originally a religious hostel built in 1345 and used to accommodate monks and pilgrims en route from Battle Abbey to the shrine of St Richard, patron saint of Sussex, at Chichester Cathedral, it became an inn in the 16th century.

Ye-Olde-Starre-Inne by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

  Ye Olde Starre Inne  Yorks Oldest Licensed Inn 1644

SevenStars London AD1602 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

  The Seven Stars (AD 1602) is a small London pub located to the rear of the Royal Courts of Justice

seven-stars-dartmouth by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

  The Seven Stars  Dartmouths Oldest Pub

  The Seven Stars Inn, Robertsbridge, East Sussex - a 14th-century public house.

Oldswinford-Seven-Stars by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

plough by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

Seven Stars 02 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

Bear 3 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

  The Seven Stars  a reference to the Ursa Major (Great Bear) star constellation alternatively known as The Plough.


  *****************
  PubAstrology.Com
  *****************

----------


## Prince Arthur

Most ENGLISH people are unaware of the connections between OLD PUB SIGNS, the STARS and the SIGNS OF THE ZODIAC.

Pub Signs Collage v0.1 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

  Red Lion – Leo
  Bull’s Head – Taurus
  Golden Fleece – Aries
  The Goat Inn – Capricorn
  The Bear, The Plough – Ursa Major
  The Golden Swan – Cygnus
  The Green Dragon – Draco
  The Greyhound – Canis Major
  Fox and Goose – Vulpecula and Anser
  The Punchbowl – Crater
  The Angel – Virgo
  The Ship – Argo Navis
  Robin Hood – Sagittarius (the Archer)
  Eagle and Child – Aquila and Antinous

  Urania’s Mirror Star Signs (published 1824)

Uranias Mirror Collage v0.1 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr


  *****************
  PubAstrology.Com
  *****************

----------


## pcosmar

https://www.greenparrot.com/



http://www.capttonyssaloon.com/

----------


## pcosmar

Sault Ste. Marie Mi.

The Merch.. (drank there at 16)

Before the fire..



After

----------


## Prince Arthur

Most ENGLISH people are unaware of the connections between OLD PUB SIGNS, the STARS and the SIGNS OF THE ZODIAC.

  But let’s not forget the US FLAG and NATIONAL ANTHEM………

US-Flag-History by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

  The NATIONAL ANTHEM of the US, the “STAR SPANGLED BANNER”, was written to the tune of a BRITISH DRINKING SONG (‘TO ANACREON IN HEAVEN’), and originated in LONDON, ENGLAND in the 18th Century.

Stars-and-stripes-Anthem-cropped by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

  The ANACREONTIC SOCIETY was a popular ‘GENTLEMEN’S CLUB‘ in London, England founded in the mid-18th century.  

Reduced Anacreonticks_in_full_song_by_James_Gillray by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

  ‘THE US STAR SPANGLED BANNER’ written to the music of ‘ANACREON IN HEAVEN’ – a song promoting  DRINKING and SEX (a tribute to the Myrtle of Venus and the Roman God, Bacchus of Wine………..

Anacreontic Society Meeting by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

  Pub signs, star spangled banners and drinking songs - perhaps a happy co-incidence…..

https://www.latimes.com/nation/natio...912-story.html

https://www.theguardian.com/music/2016/jul/04/star-spangled-banner-national-anthem-british-origins

http://pubastrology.com/us-star-spangled-banners/

----------


## Prince Arthur

Eagle and Child  - ‘Aquila and Antinous’

heweliusz-aql-scutum-del-sobiescian by Prince Arthur, on Flickr


  The Star Constellation was named by Roman Emperor Hadrian in 132AD to commemorate the loss of the love of his life – Antinous his boyfriend.

eagle_and_child by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

  Two pubs in Oxford and Cambridge with strong connections….

  i) The Eagle and Child in St Giles' Street, Oxford is owned by St. John's College, Oxford and before that University  College since the 17th century. The pub had been part of an endowment belonging to University College since the 17th century. It has associations with the Inklings writers' group which included J. R. R. Tolkien and C. S. Lewis.

  ii) The Eagle, Cambridge. Originally opened in 1667 as the "Eagle and Child". The site is owned by Corpus Christi  College.


  Aquila (Latin for Eagle and symbolic of Hadrian) and Antinous his boyfriend.

  Antinous (pronounced ‘anti-no-us’) was the boy lover of the Roman Emperor Hadrian and hence is a real character, not a mythological one, although the story reads like fiction. Antinous was born c. AD 110 in the town of Bythinium (also called Claudiopolis), near present-day Bolu in north-western Turkey. At that time this area was a Roman province, and Hadrian is thought to have met Antinous during an official visit. Hadrian, the first openly gay Roman Emperor, was smitten by the boy and groomed him to become his constant companion.

  Hadrian’s happiness did not last long, though. While on a trip up the Nile in AD 130, Antinous drowned near the present-day town of Mallawi in Egypt. Supposedly an oracle had predicted that the Emperor would be saved from danger by the sacrifice of the object he most loved, and Antinous realized that this description applied to him.

  Whether the drowning was accident, suicide, or even ritual sacrifice, Hadrian was heartbroken by it. He founded a city called Antinoöpolis near the site of the drowning, declared Antinous a god, and commemorated him in the sky from stars south of Aquila, the Eagle, that had not previously been considered part of any constellation.

  Ref: http://www.ianridpath.com/startales/antinous.htm

  As of 2005 there were 25 pubs in the UK named the ‘Eagle and Child’


  The constellation’s first known depiction was in 1536 on a celestial globe by the German mathematician and cartographer Caspar Vopel (1511–61); it was shown again in 1551 on a globe by Gerardus Mercator. Tycho Brahe listed it as a separate constellation in his star catalogue of 1602 and it remained widely accepted into the 19th century, when it was eventually remerged with Aquila.

  The Earls of Derby (the Stanleys) dating from the 15th Century adopted the ‘Eagle and Child’ on their Coats of Arms.

Stanley Coat of Arms Stanley Palace Chester by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

Stanley Coat of Arms Detail Stanley Palace Chester by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

  A more recent North-American connection with the Stars…..

  The Stanley Cup – National Hockey League Championship Trophy
  Commissioned in 1892 by Lord Stanley of Preston (Governor General of Canada)

Stanley Cup v1 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

Stanley Cup 1893 Stanley Coat of Arms by Prince Arthur, on Flickr


******************************************
http://PubAstrology.com

 https://pubastrology.wordpress.com

http://pubastrology.com/us-star-spangled-banners/

******************************************

----------


## Prince Arthur

The *Dolphin*  Star Constellation* Delphinus* (Latin for Dolphin)

hevel-delphin-eqvuleus-sagitta-antinous by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

17th Century Delphinus Star Chart by Johannes Hevelius (1611  1687)

Delphinus was one of the 48 constellations listed by the 2nd century astronomer Ptolemy, and it remains among the 88 modern constellations recognized by the International Astronomical Union. It is one of the smaller constellations, ranked 69th in size.

Ye Olde *Dolphin* Inne AD 1530  *Derbys Oldest Pub* 

dolphin derby 2 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

Derby  not really a coastal city so why name a pub after a Dolphin?

Derby to Skegness 97 miles by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

Skegness - *Miles from Derby:* 97

Colwyn Bay - *Miles from Derby:* 113.

Scarborough - *Miles from Derby:* 118.

Blackpool - *Miles from Derby:* 120.


The Earls of *Derby* (*the Stanleys*) dating from the 15th Century adopted the *Eagle and Child* on their Coats of Arms.

On closer examination of the star charts, whats the next best thing to Aquila and Antinous (*the Eagle and Child*)?

Dolphin Montage by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

Pub Signs  the Original Star Spangled Banners

******************************************
http://PubAstrology.com

https://pubastrology.wordpress.com

http://pubastrology.com/us-star-spangled-banners/

******************************************

----------


## pcosmar

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Purpl...11762255502935

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaura...s_Florida.html

The reviews are worth reading.

----------


## Prince Arthur

Star Sign Aquarius 

Sidney_Hall_-_Urania&#x27;s_Mirror_-_Aquarius,_Piscis_Australis_&amp;_Ballon_Aerostati  que by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

Aquarius - Uranias Mirror by Sidney Hall (published 1824)


Aqarius Pub Signs.

Fountain 2 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr


Fountain 4 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

Ancient Glyphs representing the Signs of the Zodiac and other celestial bodies.

Ancient Glyphs by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

----------


## Prince Arthur

Star Sign Pegasus - The Flying Horse


  Johannes Hevelius Star Chart of Pegasus  published 1690    


hevel-pegasus by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

flying_horse by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

  Pub Signs  the Original Star Spangled Banners

******************************************
http://PubAstrology.com

https://pubastrology.wordpress.com

http://pubastrology.com/us-star-spangled-banners/

******************************************

----------


## Prince Arthur

The Green Dragon - Draco Star Constellation

Dragon 1 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

Dragon 2 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

----------


## Prince Arthur

Greyhound 2 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

Greyhound 3 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr


  Canis Major next to star constellation Lepus - the Hare (Hair) of the Dog 

  Typical alcohol related word-play humour in line with the Star Spangled Banner theme by the Architects.

https://pubastrology.files.wordpress...oney-ver-6.pdf

  (Download link to 70 MB PDF e-book. The Spirit World  Pub Astrology)

----------


## Prince Arthur

Hare and Hounds - Canes Venatici and Coma Berenices Star Constellations



hare_and_hounds by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

Bootes Canes Venatici Coma Berenices and Quadrans Muralis by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

  Canes Vanatici and Coma Berenices as depicted by Sidney Hall in Uranias Mirror (published 1824)

*(The Hair and Hounds  more alcohol related word-play humour in line with the Star Spangled Banner theme by the Architects.)*

  Canes Venatici is one of the 88 official modern constellations. It is a small northern constellation that was created by Johannes Hevelius in the 17th century. Its name is Latin for "hunting dogs", and the constellation is often depicted in illustrations as representing the dogs of Boötes the Herdsman, a neighbouring constellation.

  Coma Berenices has been recognized as an asterism since the Hellenistic period (much earlier, according to some authors), and is the only modern constellation named for an historic figure. It was introduced to Western astronomy during the third century BC by Conon of Samos, the court astronomer of Egyptian ruler Ptolemy III Euergetes, to honour Ptolemy's consort, Berenice II. Berenice vowed to sacrifice her long hair as a votive offering if Ptolemy returned safely from battle during the Third Syrian War. Modern scholars are uncertain if Berenice made the sacrifice before or after Ptolemy's return; it was suggested that it happened after Ptolemy's return (around MarchJune or May 245 BC), when Conon presented the asterism jointly with scholar and poet Callimachus during a public evening ceremony. In Callimachus' poem, Aetia (composed around that time), Berenice dedicated her tresses "to all the gods". In the Latin translation of the poem by the Roman poet Catullus and in Hyginus' De astronomica, she dedicated her tresses to Aphrodite and placed them in the temple of Arsinoe II (identified after Berenice's death with Aphrodite) at Zephyrium. According to De astronomica, by the next morning the tresses had disappeared. Conon proposed that Aphrodite had placed the tresses in the sky as an acknowledgement of Berenice's sacrifice. Callimachus called the asterism plokamos Berenikēs or bostrukhon Berenikēs in Greek, translated into Latin as "Coma Berenices" by Catullus. Eratosthenes (3rd century BC) called it "Berenice's Hair" and "Ariadne's Hair", considering it part of the constellation Leo. 

  (The Hair and Hounds  more alcohol related word-play humour in line with the Star Spangled Banner theme by the Architects.)

  Coma Berenices became popular during the 16th century. In 1515, a set of gores by Johannes Schöner labelled the asterism "Trica" (hair). In 1536 it appeared on a celestial globe by Caspar Vopel, who is credited with the asterism's designation as a constellation. That year, it also appeared on a celestial map by Petrus Apianus as "Crines Berenices". In 1551, Coma Berenices appeared on a celestial globe by Gerardus Mercator with five Latin and Greek names: Cincinnus, caesaries, πλόκαμος, Berenicis crinis and Trica. Mercator's reputation as a cartographer ensured the constellation's inclusion on Dutch sky globes beginning in 1589.

  Tycho Brahe, also credited with Coma's designation as a constellation, included it in his 1602 star catalogue. Brahe recorded fourteen stars in the constellation; Johannes Hevelius increased its number to twenty-one, and John Flamsteed to forty-three. Coma Berenices also appeared in Johann Bayer's 1603 Uranometria, and a few other 17th-century celestial maps followed suit. Coma Berenices and the now-obsolete Antinous are considered the first post-Ptolemaic constellations depicted on a celestial globe. With Antinous, Coma Berenices exemplified a trend in astronomy in which globe- and map-makers continued to rely on the ancients for data. This trend ended at the turn of the 16th century with observations of the southern sky and the work of Tycho Brahe.

  Before the 18th century Coma Berenices was known in English by several names, including "Berenice's Bush" and "Berenice's periwig".[14] The earliest known English name, "Berenices haire", dates to 1601. By 1702 the constellation was known as Coma Berenices, and appears as such in the 1731 Universal Etymological English Dictionary.

----------


## Prince Arthur

Fox and Goose 2 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr


  Star Sign - Cygnus. Pub Sign  - The (White / Black / Golden) Swan

  Star Sign - Vulpecula and Anser. Pub Sign - The Fox and Goose

  As depicted by Sidney Hall in Uranias Mirror published 1824




Swan 1 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

Swan 2 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

Fox and goose 1 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr



*Pub Signs  the Original Star Spangled Banners*

http://PubAstrology.com


  Uranias Mirror Ref: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urania%27s_Mirror

----------


## Firestarter

I don’t think pub signs are much of a tradition in the Netherlands...




> Mithras was accompanied by a snake, a.k.a. serpent, a.k.a. dragon.
> The bull slaying scene that is mostly associated with Mithras is really in reference to astrology/astronomy, where the snake represents the Hydra constellation.
> (…)
> The bull slaying tale represents the constellation Persus (Mithras), Taurus (Bull), Canis Minor (dog), Hydra (snake), Corvus (raven), Scorpio (scorpio). The wheat is the star Spica (the brightest star in Virgo) and the blood is the Milky Way.
> At the spring equinox Mithras moves the earth back into Aries, raising energy and power.


 http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6734241

See the pub sign for the Bull tavern.


See the pub sign for the Happy Dog tavern.


See the pub sign for the Raven Inn, Poulshot, Wiltshire


The George & Dragon Inn, Potterne, Wiltshire (no pub sign but above the menu board).


More pub signs here: https://1pumplane.wordpress.com/cate...cross-britain/

----------


## Prince Arthur

> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6734241


 *FireStarter - I can see where you are going with the Mithras connection.*

Bull-slaying by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

*Relief recovered from the Roman Temple of Mithras c 3rd Century AD. (Roman London).*

  The twelve signs of the Zodiac surround the depiction of Mithras slaying the Bull.

  The marble relief of Mithras in the act of killing the astral bull, the Tauroctony that was as central to Mithraism as the Crucifixion is to Christianity. On it, Mithras is accompanied by the two small figures of the torch-bearing celestial twins of Light and Darkness, Cautes and Cautopates, within the cosmic annual wheel of the Zodiac. At the top left, outside the wheel, Sol-Helios (Sun) ascends the heavens in his biga; at top right Luna (Moon) descends in her chariot. The heads of two wind-gods, Boreas and Zephyros, are in the bottom corners.

https://www.londonmithraeum.com/about/

  And lets not forget *Bacchus, the Roman God of Wine*

Bacchus by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

*Bacchus by Peter Paul Rubens (1577 to 1640)*


Prince Alfred Bacchus 1854 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

*Prince Alfred, Duke of Saxe-Coburg and Gotha (1844 - 1900) dressed as Bacchus, the Roman god of wine, during amateur theatricals at Buckingham Palace, London, 1854.*

*Prince Alfred (KG #736)* was appointed a *Knight of the Garter* in 1863. 

  Alfred, the fourth child of Queen Victoria and Prince Albert, was created Duke of Edinburgh in 1866, becoming Duke of Saxe-Coburg and Gotha in 1893 on the death of his uncle Ernest II.

Bacchus 1968 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr


Beer and Wine - Social Control dating back to the Greeks and Romans.

----------


## Prince Arthur

*The constellation Argo Navis drawn by Johannes Hevelius (1611 - 1687)*
*Argo Navis by Johannes Hevelius by Prince Arthur, on Flickr*
*Argo Navis - the Ship Argo*

  Argo Navis (the Ship Argo), or simply Argo, was a large constellation in the southern sky that has since been divided into the three constellations of Carina, Puppis and Vela. The genitive was "Argus Navis", abbreviated "Arg". Flamsteed and other early modern astronomers called the constellation just Navis (the Ship), genitive "Navis", abbreviated "Nav".

  It was identified in Greek mythology with the Argo, the ship used by Jason and the Argonauts that sailed to Colchis in search of the Golden Fleece. The original constellation is presently found near the southern horizon of the Mediterranean sky, becoming visible in springtime and sailed westward, skimming along the "river of the Milky Way". 

  Due to precession of the equinoxes, many of the stars of Argo have been shifted farther south since Classical times, and far fewer of its stars are visible today from the latitudes of the Mediterranean.

*Royal Oak 1 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr*
*

Royal Oak** - Robur Carolinum*

  Robur Carolinum (Latin for Charles' Oak) was a constellation created by the English astronomer Edmond Halley in 1679. The name refers to the Royal Oak where Charles II was said to have hidden from the troops of Oliver Cromwell after the Battle of Worcester in 1651.

  It was between the constellations of Centaurus and Carina, extending into half of Vela.

  467 pubs are called the Royal Oak. What might be called 'the Royal Oak Incident' took place when the future King Charles II hid in an oak tree after the Battle of Worcester in 1651.

----------


## RonZeplin

Lockwood Valley, CA (Mt. Pinos)

----------


## Prince Arthur

The Knights of the Garter and the Corona Virus Connection

Crown Corona Pub Astrology v1 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr



  Genitive: Coronae Borealis
  Abbreviation: CrB
  Size ranking: 73rd
  Origin: One of the 48 Greek constellations listed by Ptolemy in the Almagest
  Greek name: Στέφανος (Stephanos)

  A semicircle of stars between Boötes and Hercules marks the golden crown worn by Princess Ariadne of Crete when she married the god Dionysus. The crown is said to have been made by Hephaestus, the god of fire, and was studded with jewels from India.

  Ariadne, daughter of King Minos of Crete, is famous in mythology for her part in helping Theseus to slay the Minotaur, the gruesome creature with the head of a bull on a human body. Ariadne was actually half-sister to the Minotaur, for her mother Pasiphae had given birth to the creature after copulating with a bull owned by King Minos. To hide the familys shame, Minos imprisoned the Minotaur in a labyrinth designed by the master craftsman Daedalus. So complex was the maze of the labyrinth that neither the Minotaur nor anyone else who ventured in could ever find their way out.

  One day the hero Theseus, son of King Aegeus of Athens, came to Crete. Theseus was a strong, handsome man with many of the qualities of Heracles and was unsurpassed as a wrestler. Ariadne fell in love with him on sight. When Theseus offered to kill the Minotaur she consulted Daedalus, who gave her a ball of thread and advised Theseus to tie one end to the door of the labyrinth and pay out the thread as he went along. After killing the Minotaur with his bare hands, Theseus emerged by following the trail of thread back to the door. 

  He sailed off with Ariadne, but no sooner had they reached the island  of Naxos than he abandoned her. As she sat there, cursing Theseus for his ingratitude, she was seen by Dionysus. The gods heart melted at the sight of the forlorn girl and he married her on the spot. 

  Accounts differ about where Ariadnes crown came from. One story says that it was given to her by Aphrodite as a wedding present. Others say that Theseus obtained it from the sea nymph Thetis, and that its sparkling light helped Theseus find his way through the labyrinth. Whatever the case, after their wedding Dionysus joyfully tossed the crown into the sky where its jewels transformed into stars. 

  The Greeks knew Corona as Στέφανος (Stephanos), meaning crown or wreath. In the Almagest, Ptolemy listed eight stars in the arc of the crown from the modern Pi (π) to Iota (ι) CrB. Its brightest star, second-magnitude Alpha, is officially called Alphecca from the Arabic name for the constellation, although it was once also known as Gemma, the Latin for jewel. 

  Chinese associations
  Corona Borealis is one of the few constellations that ancient Chinese astronomers drew in much the same way as we do, namely as an arc or loop. Hence it is relatively easy to pick out on Chinese star charts. Chinese astronomers charted nine stars in the loop, from Pi to Rho Coronae Borealis, which they called Guansuo, the prison for working-class miscreants; the prison for the upper classes, Tianlao, was more auspiciously placed farther north, in Ursa Major. 

  Xi Coronae Borealis was one end of the constellation Tianji, which extended over the border from neighbouring Hercules. 

  Ref: 

http://www.ianridpath.com/startales/coronaborealis.htm

----------


## Prince Arthur

The Knights of the Garter and the Corona Virus Connection

Coronavirus KG v1 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

  Prime Minister Boris Johnson (centre) with Chief Medical Officer for England Chris Whitty (left) and Chief Scientific Adviser Sir Patrick Vallance (right), speaking during a press conference, at 10 Downing Street, in London, on the government's coronavirus pandemic.

----------


## Prince Arthur

Coronavirus KG v4 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr 

UGLE Masonic Year Book 2014 to 2015 p1 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

UGLE Masonic Year Book 2014 to 2015 p2 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

UGLE Masonic Year Book 2014 to 2015 p3 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

UGLE Masonic Year Book p333 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

Masonic Year Book p334 p335 v2 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr


Pubs  Post Reformation Masonic Lodges


Pub Signs  the Original Star Spangled Banners

----------


## CaptainAmerica

badass

----------


## Prince Arthur

*English Pubs Re-Open for Business on the 4th July 2020*



  A subtle convergence of Star Spangled-Banners.

Star Trek De-Coded p1 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

Pub Signs - the Original Star Spangled Banners


Stars-and-stripes-Anthem by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

  The American Star Spangled Banner Anthem written to the tune 'To Anacreon in Heaven' - an 18th Century English Gentlemen's Club song about drinking and sex....

Anacreonticks_in_full_song_by_James_Gillray by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

  The Anacreontic Society - an 18th century English Gentlemen's Club dedicated to drinking and sex.

UK Newspaper Headlines:-

*Pub chain boss vows to reopen on July 4 with or without Government consent*


https://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/lat...eopen-22216911
*The UK's best pubs with beer gardens opening on 4 July*


https://www.telegraph.co.uk/food-and...ng-guidelines/


*Pubs will reopen on July 4 - here are the rules and guidelines*
*Pubs in England can open from 6am on Saturday, government ...*

https://www.theguardian.com/business...overnment-says

----------


## Prince Arthur

Noahs Ark - A Star Ship Enterprise p1 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr


  Detail of the Zodiac and Constellations, 1574, ceiling fresco in the Hall of Maps, in the Villa Farnese or Villa Caprarola, a 16th century Renaissance and Mannerist fortified villa designed by Giacomo Barozzi da Vignola and built 1559-73 for the Farnese family under Cardinal Alessandro Farnese, in Caprarola, Viterbo, Lazio, Italy. The Hall of Maps is also known as the Room of the World Map or Sala del Mappamondo and displays maps of the whole known world as well as of the heavens. The Villa Farnese is now owned by the state and run by the Polo Museale del Lazio.


Noahs Ark - A Star Ship Enterprise p2 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

Noahs Ark - A Star Ship Enterprise p3 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

Noahs Ark - A Star Ship Enterprise p4 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

Noahs Ark - A Star Ship Enterprise p5 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

Royal Oak 1 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

----------


## Prince Arthur

The Lord of the Rings (Knights of the Garter) connection to the Eagle and Child (Aquila and Antinous Star Constellation) 




Lord of the Rings p3 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

Lord of the Rings p1 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

Lord of the Rings p2 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

Lord of the Rings p4 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

Lord of the Rings p5 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

----------


## Prince Arthur

Pub Quiz 2020 - Worlds End by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

Powerpoint Slideshow Download Link:

https://pubastrology.files.wordpress...iz-2020-v1.pps

'https://pubastrology.files.wordpress.com/2020/12/pub-quiz-2020-v1.pps'

----------

